# dovessi mai...



## Gattafee

Bonjour !
Non sono sicura di come rendere "dovessi mai" in francese. Ad esempio: Dovessi mai incontrarla, ... => Si jamais tu la rencontres, ... ? Ha la stessa sfumatura o c'è un modo migliore per tradurre?
Grazie a tutti.


----------



## coeurdenids

Dovessi mai traduce >> si je devais jamais . . .


----------



## itka

Direi :  _"si jamais tu la rencontrais..."_ col verbo al condizionale.
_"Si tu devais jamais la rencontrer..."_ puo' essere anche possibile ma è più letterario. Si scriverebbe più facilmente che si direbbe.


----------



## Gattafee

Merci à tous les deux !


----------



## brian

itka said:


> Direi :  _"si jamais tu la rencontrais..."_ col verbo al condizionale.



Scusa itka, ma il tempo verbale qui è l'_imparfait_ (le _conditionnel_ serait plûtot _rencontr*er*ais_), no? (giusto per essere pignolo )


----------



## itka

Non so se sei pignolo ! Comunque sei sbagliando...
In francese, per esprimere il condizionale, si usa per prima l'imperfetto. 

Ho scritto 





> _"si jamais tu la rencontrais..."_ col verbo al condizionale.


 Avrei dovuto specificare : col *secondo* verbo al condizionale.
_Si j'avais_ (imperfetto) _le temps, j'irais _(condizionale presente) _voir mes amis._
_Se avessi il tempo, andrei a trovare i miei amici._

Le possibilità sono tre :
1) si parla per il passato : (non ho avuto il tempo, non ci sono stato)
si + verbe au plus-que-parfait + 2e verbe au conditionnel passé
Si j'avais eu le temps, je serais allé(e) voir mes amis.

2) si parla per il presente :
si + verbe à l'imparfait + 2e verbe au conditionnel présent
Si j'avais le temps, j'irais voir mes amis.

3) si parla per il futuro : (se, domani, avro' il tempo, andro' a trovare i miei amici)
si + verbe au présent + 2e verbe au futur
Si j'ai le temps, j'irai voir mes amis.


----------



## chlapec

Io credo che la traduzione più corretta di *"dovessi mai incontrarla"* (più o meno vuol dire: "_nel caso in cui tu la incontri_") sarebbe, come detto all'inizio, "si jamais tu la *rencontres*".


----------



## itka

Come l'ho scritto sopra, dipende di quel che segue. Il sistema dei tempi e dei modi non è uguale a quello italiano.
Se segue un verbo al futuro (parlando per l'avvenire) allora conviene tradurre : si jamais tu la rencontres.
_Si jamais tu la rencontres, tu verras comme elle est belle !_
Se deve essere seguito di un verbo al condizionale (parlando al presente come ipotesi) bisogna usare l'imperfetto : si jamais tu la rencontrais.
_Si jamais tu la rencontrais, tu verrais comme elle est belle !_


----------



## brian

@itka: Sìsì, ho capito benissimo come si costruiscono le frasi condizionali in francese, ma è solo che pensavo che tu intendessi dire che il tempo verbale del verbo _recontrais_ fosse condizionale, non il verbo che lo segue. E' stato il senso della parola _col_ che mi ha confuso. Secondo me avresti dovuto dire _più_ o _seguito da_ o qualcosa di simile. 

P.S. _sei sbagliando  --> ti sbagli _

@chlapec: per quanto riguarda il senso della frase, hai ragione, ma io sono d'accordo con itka che la frase viene tradotto con come un periodo ipotetico della possibilità: "Si ... + <verbo all'imperfetto> ..., ... <verbo al condizionale> ..."

I significati delle frasi saranno più o meno uguali, ma ritengo che sia importante che una frase e la sua traduzioni funzionino allo stesso modo, in questo caso che i tempi verbali corrispondano:

_Dovessi_ (imperfetto, congiuntivo) _mai incontrarla, cosa le diresti_ (condizionale)_?
Si tu jamais rencontrais_ (imperfetto, indicativo)_, qu'est-ce que tu lui dirais_ (condizionale)_?_


----------



## Gattafee

Quindi se ad esempio la frase fosse:
"Dovessi mai incontrarla, salutala da parte mia", come viene tradotta? Mi sono persa nei tempi e nei modi


----------



## brian

In quel caso io opterei per il presente:

_Si tu jamais la rencontres, salue-la de ma part._


----------



## Dattelpalme

brian said:


> In quel caso io opterei per il presente:
> 
> _Si tu jamais la rencontres, salue-la de ma part._


 
Si jamais tu la rencontres,...


----------



## mikamika

*Gettafee : 
*Secondo me, la risposta data da *Dattelpalme* è ottima. Anch'io lo direi cosi!

_Dovessi mai incontrarla, salutala da parte mia_.
Si jamais tu la rencontres, salue la de ma part.



Pero vorrei aggiungere una cosetta, "salutare" in italiano viene molto usato invece in francese si dice "saluer" se si sceglie un livello di lingua abbastanza formale. Non lo direi ad un amico per esempio. Se scegli uno stile più colloquiale, secondo me, meglio :

Si jamais tu la rencontres, dis lui bonjour de ma part.
Oppure,
Si jamais tu la rencontres, passe lui le bonjour de ma part.


----------

